# Nitto 555R for every day driving



## SkinFlick (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello everyone! I've had my goat for a few months now and just recently started looking into buying some "better" tires. I currently have the stock 17" and pretty much have almost no traction  I want to get a set of 2 tires that i could take to a track once in a while, but at the same time use them for my every day driving. I saw a few people mention Nitto NT-555R Drag radials (245/45/17) as one of the best options out there and i was wondering if anyone here actually has them on their cars and uses them for their daily driving?
Thanks for reading this! (and possibly replying  )


----------



## pageme136 (Jan 9, 2006)

i had the nittos on my car always for the back but i finally took them off for the winter and the only bad part is with the rain.


----------



## SkinFlick (Sep 30, 2006)

Sweet, thank you for your reply! How does your car corner with the Nittos on? Also, in the description of these tires it says "Nittos 555r will deliver up to 15000 miles of tread life of normal street-driving use." So i figure, since i put about 7000 miles a year on my car these tires should last me about 2 years...right?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a set of the nitto's and my goat has 14,000 miles on it and they still have some tread life left on them. and to answer the handling question they stick to the road like glue when cornering but can get loose if you wanted to. Just to give you an idea of the handling I take a corner every day to work that is almost a 90 degree corner the speed sign says 30 but do i every watch those? no so I always take it at 45 and still have yet to hear a squeek from them. They do get really squirlly in the rain with t/c off. But on dry ground they do fine.. and they will easily do one hell of a burnout.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

You may want to think twice about using them as your everyday tire. 

With that many heat cycles your tires are going to start getting harder, and you'll loose traction.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

IF I was you I wouldn't use them for everday driving, They are street drag radials. get another set of wheels to put them on and use them for when you want to go hunting for a pony's or use at the track. Other wise I'd use my stock tires or get something else. I really like the nittos, but I think I'm going to get the B F Goodrich street drag radials, in the newest tread design for my Goat.
Put them on the stock wheels and get another set of nice wheels for my everyday tires. Most of the guys here at the strip swear by the BFG's.
but some like the nittos. 
After a lot of research , the nittos 245 45r 17, or the BFG's 225 45r 17 will go on the stock size wheels , with no rub problems.
Have fun.


----------

